# new vendor - any other print on demand alternative?



## 3wisemen (May 16, 2008)

i am presently doing business with a online vendor known as spread shirt. i create a design and put them on the shirts and people order them from me online from my site through spread shirt. Does anyone know of another vendor where i can have designs created and post them on the clothing, and the 3rd party vendor will create the shirt and send it to my customer?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: new vendor*

Hi Yach

and :welcome:

Yes, there is a special section of the forum dedicated to fulfillment centers like the one you are using. Some other names are Zazzle, Cafe Press, Printfection, Printmojo. There are more, but that's a start. 

Here is a link to the part of the forum that discusses these fulfillment centers:
T-Shirt Fulfillment Services - T-Shirt Forums

You'll find alot of information over there on this. Best regards.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

CafePress, Zazzle, PrintFection are 3 other of the bigger Print on Demand places like what you describe.


----------

